# putting a mini stallion in with full sized horses (mares)?



## cowgirlfromoz

would it be ok to put my mini stallion in the paddock with a friends mares? I think they are paints.

I don't want any trouble or breeding, just need to keep him somewhere else for a while.

he couldn't possibly try and jump a full sized mare could he?


----------



## pony4a

i would never put a stallion out with a mare no matter what size


----------



## Poco1220

Unless you want a foal you NEVER put a stallion of any type or size with ANY mare. I have seen draft horse mares lay down for mini stallions to breed them. Just don't do it.


----------



## cowgirlfromoz

Poco you gotta be kidding. that would not be good. I guess its gonna be a no mmm...


----------



## Brighteyes

Stallions are very persistent. Unless you want some funny paint/mini babies, keep from away from the mares.  Some gelding friends would be nice though. My BO's mini stallion lives with a mini gelding. The stally's a bit of a bully, but, otherwise, they get along just fine.


----------



## smrobs

Have to agree, a stally should never be turned out with mares unless you are expecting and wanting him to cover them. I ended up with a pregnant Belgian mare because her old owner had turned her out with a QH stud because "He couldn't possibly breed something that much bigger than him".


----------



## Indyhorse

Nope, nope, no turning even a mini stallion out with mares, unless you are counting on babies.

We have a member on here who has a colt that was resulted from an accidental breeding between a 10 hand pony/mini stallion and a 17 hand perch mare. It can and will happen. Don't take the risk!


----------



## minihorse927

I have seen mares lay down for a mini stallion to breed them. I know people who have done it on purpose, it will happen if you put them in together.


----------



## corinowalk

Even if he cannot possibly breed them...he will go crazy trying. All those hormones in the air and nothing he can do about it. Its just not worth the aggrivation!


----------



## flytobecat

My friend has her mini stallion turned out with the other full size mares and geldings. I've known her for 5 years & no accidental breedings yet. Although he does try. 
The only problems she has had with the mini being out with the other horses is her draft gelding really bullies him, & the mini doesn't always get enough to eat. She puts him in a stall ever so often so he can get extra food.
She also has plenty of room for everyone to get away from each other. 
The mini actually kind of stays off to himself unless he is pestering a mare.
He is also protective of the herd. If a strange horse gets to close to the gate, he charges the fence.


----------



## flytobecat

corinowalk said:


> Even if he cannot possibly breed them...he will go crazy trying. All those hormones in the air and nothing he can do about it. Its just not worth the aggrivation!


My friends' mini is a little on the nuts side.


----------



## Paint Mom

minihorse927 said:


> I have seen mares lay down for a mini stallion to breed them. I know people who have done it on purpose, it will happen if you put them in together.


I've seen this too.

It's not a good idea, though I see why some people think it cant happen.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

flytobecat said:


> My friend has her mini stallion turned out with the other full size mares and geldings. I've known her for 5 years & no accidental breedings yet. Although he does try.
> The only problems she has had with the mini being out with the other horses is her draft gelding really bullies him, & the mini doesn't always get enough to eat. She puts him in a stall ever so often so he can get extra food.
> She also has plenty of room for everyone to get away from each other.
> The mini actually kind of stays off to himself unless he is pestering a mare.
> He is also protective of the herd. If a strange horse gets to close to the gate, he charges the fence.


"YET" being the key word here. Why is he even a stud? If he's not being used for breeding purposes, good chance he could be infertile as well.

It's not a good idea - period. Where there is a will, there is a way for horses and they WILL find a way. Don't kid yourself, the girls want it just as bad as the boys when those cycles come into play!


----------



## MaggiStar

O dont this happened in a yard up the road a mini broke into the field he stood up onto a hill and managed to mount four. The oddest and ugliest horses ever!!!


----------



## Shalani

Just on the persistence topic .... they will find a way ! 
A friend of mines mare was bred through a wooden rail fence ! 
Those horses were determined to "get it on" lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Where there is a will there is a way!

It is that simple.

And when the mare wants to be bred (and she will when she is in heat) and there is a stallion, they will make it happen.


----------



## Poco1220

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Don't kid yourself, the girls want it just as bad as the boys when those cycles come into play!


This is a fact that people seem to completely forget about! I had to move my stallion from a farm because a mare continuously broke down fences to get to him when she was in heat. She never got bred since when the fences came down the two draft geldings in with her would come beat the crap out of my stallion. They had no way to keep her enclosed when she was in heat with him there so I moved him to keep him safe.


----------



## preciousdiamond

thats a no no my friends mare went down to a mini staillion he managed to get out with her he tried to mount we stopped him and ran so fast to get him luckerly he didn't get to her we got there in time


----------



## flytobecat

Not sure why her mini was never gelded. I think I asked her once, but can't rememeber what she said. He might be infertile though, because the mares for the most part just ignore him. Their more inclined to back up to the geldings than him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Your statement alone should show that the mares do not think fertile or not fertile when they are in heat. (The mares back up to the geldings (which are obviously not fertile) when in heat, so why would him being fertile or not make a difference to the mare showing interest?)

It is silly to assume he is not fertile if he is not gelded.


----------



## flytobecat

Point conceded. LOL


----------



## DakotaLuv

Don't do it. Even if he doesn't breed the mares he'll be trying constantly and the mares and stallion will both likely get injured.


----------



## DakotaLuv

Sorry...didn't see there were three pages already!


----------



## CheyAut

Aside from the possibility of the mares getting bred, I would not chance the stallion's life! Mares can kick when a stallion is pestering them, minis are just the right size for a fatal kick to the head!


----------



## draftrider

We had a horrible little mini gelding here for a bit- I am pretty sure he was proud cut. Of course with 2 mares cycling this spring he was horndogging it and was HORRIBLE. I had to keep him with my goats until he started attacking the goats. Put him with the cows, he finally escaped and harassed the mares until they kicked the stuffing out of him. My big mares had hoof prints on their butts because is was attempting to mount them. Thank goddess he wasn't hurt, but he could have been. I was able to find a home for the Horrid Little Pony and they have him on medication to reduce his testosterone, and is now a driving pony and doing good. It was not an experience I want to have again.


----------



## trailhorserider

Perhaps slightly off-topic, but nearly along the same lines. What about a yearling kept in with a larger QH mare? Not long ago my and my friend and I were talking about this, as she just got her yearling colt gelded, but from December (when he was about 6 months old) until around the beginning of June, he was in with her tall QH mare, and he had the kick marks to prove it. 

My friend didn't think there was any chance of him "reaching" her, but I wasn't so sure. What do you guys think?

Are yearling studs able and willing to breed full sized mares?


----------



## Indyhorse

trailhorserider said:


> Perhaps slightly off-topic, but nearly along the same lines. What about a yearling kept in with a larger QH mare? Not long ago my and my friend and I were talking about this, as she just got her yearling colt gelded, but from December (when he was about 6 months old) until around the beginning of June, he was in with her tall QH mare, and he had the kick marks to prove it.
> 
> My friend didn't think there was any chance of him "reaching" her, but I wasn't so sure. What do you guys think?
> 
> Are yearling studs able and willing to breed full sized mares?



Absolutely! They can and will! Until just recently my 15 month old Finn never showed ANY interest in the girls whatsoever, yet he has been separated from the girls when they are in heat since he was 7 months old and his first testicle dropped. Not taking any chances. I've heard many, many stories of colts successfully breeding as young as 8-9 months old.


----------

